# What to use on fingers after cuticle treatment??



## Laura (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi girls,

I had a french manicure done today &amp; my manicurist did some serious cuticle work on my tips coz they were really dry. Not my tips are KILLING ME and are so tender from all the skin being ripped from them

Any ideas on what to use to soothe them??

-Laura


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow, she sounds like a brute!



For your cuticles that are red or raw, use some Neosporin and Band-aids overnight. This will keep them from getting infected and it also is a bit soothing. Once you heal up, try Solar Oil for your cuticles. Or I can even pitch YSL's Lip and Nail Balm (haha!). Hey, it's really good stuff! It's very, very thick and smells like peaches.


----------



## Laura (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks for the advice girlie. I didnt want to put on a bandaid in case it affected the manicure but i did sooth them in warm water &amp; salt &amp; they're perfect today!


----------



## Haloinrverse (Jul 25, 2004)

did she cut your cuticles off? a lot of people dont think thats a great idea, because of the risk of infection, etc. plus, its less painful and more gentle to just have them pushed back, or chemically dissolved.





its a good idea to moisturize your cuticles every day when you put on your lotion. anything thick will do. i sometimes use lip balm that im tired of, so i can use it up.


----------



## Pauline (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Laura, I bet your french manicure looks good! I would suggest you use a cuticle oil like Avoplex (which is fantastic) or Decleor Aromessence Ongles which is a strenghtening complex for your nails as well. If money is tight, pure Almond Oil will sooth and care for your cuticles and nails.


----------

